# Zoomed in on TV



## smalls102k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

I hooked my 26 inch westinghouse HDTV to my dell vista. the native resolution of the tv is 1366 X 678, which i can select on my computer. however, when the native res. is selected, the picture is zoomed in (cutting off top, bottom, and both sides). Is there a way to make it fit the tv the right way?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

start with 640 x 480 on both TV and Dell. Work from there upwards.
At some time they won't like each other any more.


----------



## smalls102k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

i tried changing the resolution, but all of them either are cut off or dont fill the screen. anything else?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Can you also adjust the TV screen's size image (like 4:3, 16:9, 14:3, zoom, wide etc.)? With which type of cable did you connect?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

buffoon said:


> Can you also adjust the TV screen's size image (like 4:3, 16:9, 14:3, zoom, wide etc.)?


That is what I'd be looking at:up:


----------



## smalls102k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

i set the computer to 1152 X 864 then changed the tv from standard to Fill and it filled the tv right. But the icons are big and pictures don't look as sharp. i can work with it better now, but id like to make it better.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Try setting the solution down again on PC now that TV screen filled allright. What Hz does Tv run at here (60 Hz is usually good)?


----------



## smalls102k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

changing the resolution now just gives me a more chopped off picture. the tv is 60 hz.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I'm stumped now. What cable did you use, respectively what sockets do both PC and TV have?


----------



## smalls102k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

DVI to HDMI... the video card is ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO (don't know if i mentioned that yet)


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

With a 32" Sony TV and the same cable my setup works fine with the TV set at 1024 x 768.


----------



## smalls102k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

if i set the res. to 1024 x 768, the picture is stretched.


----------

